# Can someone please help me with information on this pot lid.



## TraceyB (Jun 16, 2016)

I found this pot lid in my Grandfather's things. He has passed away so I am not sure where he acquired it. He was in WW1 and lived in Ohio. He could have gotten it anywhere. It still has the original label on it. I cannot see but a tiny bit of the image under the label. Has anyone come across a pot lid like this? Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 16, 2016)

Maybe Trog can help you out! Here is a link to pot lids in general, notice the section about pomade. https://www.transcollectorsclub.org/bulletin_previews/articles/PotLidsTCC2002Winter.pdf


----------



## TraceyB (Jun 17, 2016)

:flag:Thank you!


----------



## TraceyB (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## TROG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Tracy,
Very nice label on this and would think the label dates to the 1860,s to maybe 1870. The print underneath would appear to be from a generic (unbranded ) U K lid advertising Cold Cream . It would be a pity to destroy this label as is probably slightly more valuable as is than the transfer print underneath although is unlikely to be worth any more than around $50.00 as the lid is also cracked.

Hope this helps David


----------

